# API hinzugefügt jedoch kein Import möglich.



## Zakon (6. Mai 2021)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich habe mir für ein kleines Projekt den Acr1252 NFC reader gekauft. Ich habe mir dann auf der Internetseite die API runtergeladen.








						ACR1252U USB NFC Reader III (NFC Forum Certified Reader)
					

NFC reader compliant with NFC Forum Certified that maximizes the potential of NFC technology




					www.acs.com.hk
				



Das war eine .zip Datei die ich in Intellij eingefügt habe. Es ist das erste mal das ich mit einer API arbeite deshalb ist mein Wissen = null 
Ich kann jedoch keine Imports machen und das ist das Problem. 

Die zip Datei hat zwei .dll Dateien eine für 64 und eine für 32. Musste ich überhaput die ganze .zip datei auswählen oder fügt mal .dll datein anders hinzu.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## LimDul (6. Mai 2021)

Die API ist keine Java API sondern eine C/Windowes API.
Die bekommst du so einfach nicht in Java angebunden


----------



## kneitzel (6. Mai 2021)

Also zum einen sehe ich da keine zwei DLL Dateien auf dem Bildschirmfoto sondern eine DLL und eine lib.

Und das hat mit Java Entwicklung nichts zu tun. Wenn Du Dir von Deinem Link die Doku herunter lädst (Link "Application Programming Interface"), dann siehst Du dort auch, dass es dort um C und nicht um Java geht. (Die lib Datei wird vom Linker mit eingebunden und die DLL muss dann mit zur Verfügung stehen.)


----------



## Barista (6. Mai 2021)

Das Einbinden von DLLs ist in Java über JNI möglich.

Dies setzt Programierung in Java und C/C++ sowie einiges Gefummel voraus.

Eventuell liefert der Hersteller oder jemand Freiwilliges eine Jar-Datei mit der JNI-Schnittstelle.


----------



## M.L. (6. Mai 2021)

Zusätzlich zum Gefummel (IntelliJ inkl. C++ - Plugin, aber das scheint auch problembehaftet zu sein...) könnte man die Verwendung der dll unter Visual Studio in Betracht ziehen: https://docs.microsoft.com/de-de/cp...svc-160#create-a-client-app-that-uses-the-dll


----------



## Zakon (6. Mai 2021)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich werde mal ein wenig rumschauen und gucken was ich finde.
Die habe auf der Webseite ein Developer Kit https://store.acs.com.hk/products/3...are-development-kit/software-development-kit/ wo Sample Codes in Java drin sind. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine einfache Lösung die mir noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen ist. Im Notfall kontaktiere ich den Service von denen.  Ich melde mich sobald ich was rausgefunden habe. Danke


----------



## Zakon (6. Mai 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Also zum einen sehe ich da keine zwei DLL Dateien auf dem Bildschirmfoto sondern eine DLL und eine lib.
> 
> Und das hat mit Java Entwicklung nichts zu tun. Wenn Du Dir von Deinem Link die Doku herunter lädst (Link "Application Programming Interface"), dann siehst Du dort auch, dass es dort um C und nicht um Java geht. (Die lib Datei wird vom Linker mit eingebunden und die DLL muss dann mit zur Verfügung stehen.)


Und die zweite .dll ist in dem i386 Ordner. Ist aber die für 32x und da die für mich überflüssig ist habe ich die nicht gezeigt.


----------



## kneitzel (6. Mai 2021)

Mir war bei den sichtbaren Dateien halt wichtig, auch auf die unterschiedlichen Typen hinzuweisen. Die Lib ist da durchaus wichtig, wenn man die API aus C / C++ ansprechen will.

Wenn da auch Java Beispiele drin sind, dann wirst Du da vielleicht alles finden, was Du brauchst. Evtl. ist es auch einfach ausreichend, die Methoden aus der DLL aufzurufen. Das wäre z.B. auch per JNA denkbar:








						GitHub - java-native-access/jna: Java Native Access
					

Java Native Access. Contribute to java-native-access/jna development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Aber da das SDK kostenpflichtig ist, wird da keiner von uns drauf schauen können um das zu beurteilen.


----------



## Zakon (6. Mai 2021)

Ok ich danke dir. Habe mit JNA noch keine Kenntnisse. Scheint mir das wird sich jetzt ändern. Wie gesagt wenn ich was rausfinde melde ich mich


----------

